# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج Phoenix_Service_Software_2011.46.007.47652_Cracked

## mohamed73

اخر اصدار لهدا البرنامج *Phoenix   service    Software* *2011.46.007.47652**  Cracked* *النسخة رقم* *2011.46.007.47652*  

```
 [ • DK2 Driver Version 07.14.0.25 • Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version 2011.48 • Flash Update Package 2011.40.000 • FLS-x Drivers Version 2.09.28 • FUSE Connection Manager v 2011.43.1   MAIN CHANGES & ERROR CORRECTIONS FROM PREVIOUS VERSION  2011.38.3.46817  Error Corrections & changes: • Ambient light sensor  enabled  Please note:      Energy Management Calibration should not be  performed for products using the "Quantum" engine (RM-689, RM-702,  RM-704 and other product using the same engine)  • Microsoft DOT.NET  version 2 Service Pack 2 is now the minimum requirement. Phoenix  installation will check PC for the DOT.NET version and update it  automatically when PC has online connection. Without online connection,  old DOT.NET versions must be updated manually. • New common data package  ******** in use. Please see ******** SR1315 in KICS Information Center  for further information. • All Nokia Service Software Applications will  use following ******** for product specific data: - ******s XP:  C:\********s and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Nokia\Packages -  ******s 7: C:\Program Data\Nokia\Packages • Please see articles SR1774  and 1786 for more information on the use of Nokia Data Package manager -  tool, and article SR1854 for more information on the Nokia Service  Application Manager Tool. • During installation, Data Packages should be  installed in these directories, if they install to any other ********  by default. target folder for local data packages can be changed in the  installation wizard manually • This version contains the latest Tucson  components.  Therefore it is not necessary to use Tucson Add-On  Installation Packages • Before you start Phoenix or Care Suite  installation to ******s 7 the User Account Control (UAC) should be  turned off from ******s Control Panel settings. • For more information  concerning new options in "Firmware Update" - menu and their use, Please  see ********s SR1313 and SR1659 in KICS Information Center. • Tucson  operations combined with "flash" - option are now handled in the same  way as "refurbishment", which requires Mass Memory ******* File to be  available.   • Use of Flash option simultaneously with product code  change for USB Only phones is restricted. It is recommended to flash  phone separately with Firmware Update. Please refer to product specific  instructions. • Connection media to FLS-5 must be configured to be  "USB_FBUS", after FLS-4 support has been removed FBUS does not work  anymore with FLS-5  KNOWN ERRORS & LIMITATIONS  • FLS-5 drivers do  not support 64 bit OS, so phones using FLS-5 /USB_FBUS connection can  not be serviced in 64 bit operating systems • Software downgrade with  Tucson system is only possible for BB 5.0 products supporting the Data  Package 2 concept. • Flashing with setup FLS-5, SS-46 and product  specific adapter is not supported anymore. FLS-5 can be used with other  product specific cables and adapters, but not with SS-46 Interface  Adapter. • If you install old DCT-4 data packages, Flash Update Package  File installation path may be wrong. This is caused by very old DCT-4  data packages which contain Flash Update Package and overwrite current  information during installation. If you experience problems when  updating FPS-x prommers, please check that Phoenix “Prommer maintenance”  is looking for the files from the correct ******** which is “C:\Program  Files\Common Files\Nokia\Tss\Flash”. If not, Phoenix will show error  “Update via ini – file failed”. In this case, select “Update” from that  Phoenix “Prommer maintenance” – UI, browse to correct directory and  select “fpsxupd.ini” for all other prommers except the FPS-8. •  Refurbishment flashing and product code change for RX-51 product  requires SX-4 card to be available. • FPS-21 flashing for RX-51 works  only with TCPIP connection. FPS-21 prommer with new HW version 11 has  been released to correct this. Sales pack code is 0089J83 , old HW  version is not delivered anymore • Please refer to product specific  ********s and instructions concerning the limitations of the RX-51  product • RX-51 flashing does not work when CU-4 is used • RX-51 Product  Code changes work only without FLASH option, please flash phone  separately • When version 2010_12_8_42304 or newer with FUSE connection  manager is installed on top of older Phoenix versions, there may be an  additional delay of several minutes when you start Phoenix for the first  time. Please wait patiently; Phoenix will start after configuration is  finished. • When using Data Package download functions with online  connection, download times may occasionally be long. This is not caused  by Phoenix (or Care Suite). The download speed from online servers is  occasionally is known to be slow, depending on how data is buffered on  caching servers. • After you close Phoenix, it may not restart. To  rectify this: - Use ******s Task Manager to manually shut down  phoenix.exe and FuseService.exe processes, or optionally restart your PC  • It is not possible to program Mass Media ******* file to some devices  over direct USB cable connection, due to the large size of the file.  For these models a feature called “Media Check” has been implemented.  When this type of product is connected to service software / PC via  direct USB cable the refurbishment option will be disabled. Please use a  flash prommer. Affected products using Media Check are: RM-122, RM-175,  RM-176, RM-186, RM-246, RM-247, RM-296, RM-297, RM-320, RM-462, RM-472,  RM-484, RM-505, RM-555, RM-559 • To be able to use the help files in  ******s 7 you need to install ******s Help program (WinHlp32.exe) for  ******s 7. Ways to locate WinHlp32.exe: -  Start Phoenix with online  connection to Internet, select "Help" and "Phoenix help". Click the  "Microsoft Help and Support" ***site link. Download WinHlp32 and install  it.- Go to Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games,  Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads. Type "WinHlp32" to  "Search Microsoft.com" - field. Locate  ******s Help program  (WinHlp32.exe) for ******s 7 and install it • When using flash prommers,  only one connection type to one prommer is allowed. Please use either  NFPD USB or NFPD TCPIP connection to one prommer, not both connections  to same prommer  Supported operating systems and user rights  • ******s  XP Service Pack 1 or higher • When installing Phoenix into Win XP you  must have local admin rights. • When using in Win XP, user must have  power user rights. • ******s 7 32 Bit version • ******s 7 64 Bit version  (Please note that FLS-5 drivers do not support Win 7 64 bit OS,  therefore FLS-5 can not be used in this operating system) 
  
```

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

*بارك الله فيك اخى محمد*

----------


## adam

merci

----------


## ابراهيم78

البرنامج غير موجود

----------

